# Chicks Discount Saddlery?



## Mandy87

Hi, I was just wondering if any of you have ordered anything from them and your experiences with them. Yesterday I ordered a saddle pad, rubber riding boots and a beginner western saddle. Have you bought any of these?
Thanks!


----------



## Inga

I never bought any of those items but I had ordered from them about 20 years ago and was pleased with what I got. Just kind of forget about them when it comes to ordering anything these days. Will be interesting to see what experiences others have had with that company.


----------



## smrobs

I have ordered a lot from them over the years. The only problem I've noticed with them (and basically every other discount online tack store) is that you have to be really careful what you get. Some of the stuff they sell is great quality and the price is a steal....other stuff is crap quality and overpriced.

The only thing that concerns me that you mentioned is the "beginner western saddle". Generally speaking, those saddle packages that are so popular and only cost 2-3 hundred dollars are terrible quality. Most of those saddles, you couldn't pay me to put them on a horse I hated.

I hope yours is the exception to the rule.


----------



## KigerQueen

My first saddle was a packaged deal. The saddle was not made symmetrically and did not fit my horse when most semi QH bard saddles do. The saddle is nice to look at but painful to ride in. I'm using a bear-trap saddle that was given to me now. I suggest you buy a nice saddle and buy most of the other tack you need from the local Clist.


----------



## stevenson

I have used them. Please with most things. I would never purchase a saddle on line.


----------



## Rawhide

stevenson said:


> I have used them. Please with most things. I would never purchase a saddle on line.


Same here ,pleased with most items purchased from them. Only once years ago ordered saddle pad and was sent wrong one (brand and color/design). However when called to send back I was given option to keep it or send it back. I keeped it because I could use it and cost about $30 more than pad I originally ordered.

Boone


----------



## DancingArabian

I love them! Their warehouse is the next state over so I tend to get my orders within three days at regular shipping.

I don't think you will end up happy with the saddle though. A lot of the mail order places carry cheapie saddles and they're almost always junk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I also use them. They're really good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleamy76

I bought the beginner's english saddle package many many years ago. Although I never used it, I sold it to someone who later told me his wife used it daily and loved it. So I don't know about the quality. I had no problems ordering from them and I don't think it took too long for it to be delivered.


----------



## FoxyRider22

Not sure about that saddle, if you can afford it I highly suggest buying a custom made saddle! Took me years to get mine but I wouldn't trade it for any other saddle in the world! And I've used tons of different kinds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GaitedGirl625

chick saddlery has some the cheapest items i have ever seen. being a stay at home mom i try to save money every chance i get. i generally shop on ebay tho. i have never bought anything on chicks yet, i do plan to in the future.


----------



## littrella

I ordered a harness from them not too long ago. Sent it right back. It was no where near what was descirbed. When I call, hoping that maybe they sent me the wrong item, I was told by customer service "we recently changed suppliers on that item & have not updated the listing". and now several months later, they still have not changed the description


----------



## Drifting

I'll cruise through Chicks, but they never update their items when they're out of stock or discontinued. I've had two orders where the items ended up being out of stock and it took forever to get to my house. That's really my only gripe about them.


----------



## Mandy87

I got the saddle today, everything else is coming tomorrow. The saddle is beautiful, and it is very light, just 15lbs, I believe. I am sending it back, though, because the color on the internet was misleading. If you look in their website, it looks like a really pretty brown. In real life, it is a brownish red, which is also really pretty, but I really want a brown one! I will probably buy another one from them.
Thanks


----------

